# How to program TS4K remote for IR use?



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

I just got my TS4K a day or so ago and I can’t seem to find how to program the remote to control the TV power or my A/V receiver’s volume via infrared.

My TV and receiver are both old, and the receiver does not have HDMI input at all. But the TiVo remote clearly can use IR, it’s got a window in the front. I expected IR remote programming to be in initial setup and be simple like every other device, but it doesn’t seem to exist. There’s no option for it in the Settings, TiVo Remote menu.

A guy on YouTube said you need to have Build 4896 for the remote programming option to appear on the setup menu. Mine is only at Build 4734, but Check for Updates doesn’t find anything. What am I doing wrong?

Other than this I really like the unit so far. Connection via 5GHz wireless is rock solid, and it really is exactly what I expected, a TiVo for streaming (had TiVos for 20 years!) It’s core functionality is finding and sorting everything on all (or most) streaming services.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Just wait a couple days and keep checking for updates. It'll come. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

Finally got the update yesterday, thanks. 

Why does it take a few days to update? Thought it would do that immediately. This an androidTV thing?


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

Not an android thing, it's a TiVo thing. Every company manages their own updates and software implementation of android tv.

Android TV is already on version 11, we still on 9.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Vm19 said:


> Not an android thing, it's a TiVo thing. Every company manages their own updates and software implementation of android tv.
> 
> Android TV is already on version 11, we still on 9.


And outside of a developer device, no one is on Android 11 yet. Probably won't see it any time in the near future either. Doubt tivo would update their device to an android homescreen that directly competes against their Stream app.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

Just like to add that, along with the delayed updating, the procedure for programming the remote to control via IR isn’t real intuitive.

When you get to it, the on-screen instructions just say ‘Press OK to test volume’. Usually you’d press the volume button on the remote. And if the first codes don’t work it just asks DID THAT WORK? YES/NO/TRY AGAIN, but seemingly without have done anything.

Finally figured out that pressing OK causes the remote to try and turn the volume up a little, but until you try the right code it seems like it does nothing.

And I’m pretty tech savvy. I imagine this being really frustrating for a regular consumer.


----------

